# Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!



## Zer0x (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Ich bin neu hier im Board, da ich jetzt seit einem Jahr einen Kumpel immer zum Angeln begleitet habe und jetzt hat mich das Angelfieber entgültig erwischt. Nun habe ich mir für Februar auch für den Lehrgang und anschließender Prüfung angemeldet, so dass es in diesem Jahr auch für mich richtig los geht.

Da ich momentan etwas mehr Zeit habe, wollte ich mich schonmal um das Equipment kümmern. Ich habe viele Auktionen bei ebay verfolgt, da ich anfangs der Meinung war, dass es am besten für mich sei, dort eine der vielen Angelausrüstungen zu ersteigern, doch hat sich jetzt ein Umdenken bei mir breit gemacht. Ich möchte mich einfach nicht auf die Beschreibung der verkaufenden User dort verlassen und da ich bezüglich der Ausrüstung keine Ahnugn habe und am Ende nur Schrott kaufe, bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, lieber gleich etwas weniger Angeln zu kaufen, aber dafür hochwertigere und neue bzw kaum gebrauchte. Viele werden jetzt sagen, dass ein Angelanfänger das nicht braucht, aber ich bin jemand, der sich lieber gleich etwas "gescheites" holt und auf nummer sicher geht, als das man mir Schrott andreht (da ich nunmal auch noch keine Erfahrung und Ahnung von der Materie habe).

So, genug zu mir und der Einleitung. Ich möchte früher oder später alle hier gängigen Fischarten abdecken und anfangen würde ich mgerene mit Angelruten (+Rollen) für Hecht, Aal, Zander, Barsch. Am liebsten auch in dieser Reihenfolge, da wir öfter am Rhein angeln waren und bezüglich Hechten recht erfolgreich waren.

Auch haben wir das ein oder andere mal gespinnt, so dass ich hierfür auch ne Rutenempfehlung hätte. Ich weiss, jetzt hagelt es Fragen bezüglich Kosten etc. und wenn ich jetzt die Preise nenne, wird man mir sagen, dass ich dafür nichts wirklich gescheites erwarten kann, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja doch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen für mich, was ihr mir ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen könnt.

Auf der Seite (aus dem Schnäppchenthread, ich hoffe ich darf das auch hier posten?) http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/2b8f7540-2fad-40d1-832a-ae0b7570a394/productcategory.aspx habe ich beispielsweise eine Spinningrute von Shimano gesehen, die normalerweise ca 60 Euro kostet und dort sehr günstig angeboten wird, jedoch weiss ich nicht, ob sie gut ist oder nicht. Also im Schnitt wollte ich pro rute nicht mehr als maximal 60 Euro ausgeben. Hinzu kommen ja dann noch die Rollen. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich zwei Rollen gefunden Shimano Nexave 2500 FA und eine 1000 FA. Beide zusammen für 45 Euro. Auch hier finde ich im Internet nur deutlich teurere Angebote, jedoch weiss ich ja nicht, welche Rollen sich für welche Rute und für welchen Fisch eignen...Ihr sehr, ich rbauche eure Hilfe und vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei helfen!?


Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, lieber gleich etwas weniger Angeln zu  kaufen, aber dafür hochwertigere und neue bzw kaum gebrauchte. Viele  werden jetzt sagen, dass ein Angelanfänger das nicht braucht, aber ich  bin jemand, der sich lieber gleich etwas "gescheites" holt


Sehr guter Vorsatz und obwohl zunächst mal etwas teurer, dafür werthaltiger und gerade im Bereich Spinnfischen, auch mit deutlich mehr Spass behaftet, als Billigheimer!
Wobei du mit den genannten Preisen aber im Günstigbereich liegst,siehe
nächstes Zitat:



> habe ich beispielsweise eine Spinningrute von Shimano gesehen, die normalerweise ca 60 Euro kostet


Da nehme ich mal an du meinst die Vengeance Spinnrute?
Die geht als Spinnrute recht gut,aber eben nur zum Spinnfischen mit Blinker/Wobbler/Spinner, nicht jedoch Gummi geeignet!



> http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/2b8f...tcategory.aspx


 Aber ich hab auf der Stollenwerk Angebotsseite gesehen das der 
Antares cx für sensationell günstige Preise anbietet!
Das ist eine absolute Toprute, allerdings leider überhaupt nicht in der angestrebten Preisklasse!



> habe ich zwei Rollen gefunden Shimano Nexave 2500 FA und eine 1000 FA.


Und da solltest du lieber die Finger lassen,es gibt von anderen Herstellern in der Preisregion viel bessere Rollen, steht halt nicht Shimano drauf!
Überhaupt solltest du beim Spinnfischen zumindest einigermaßen Qualität
nehmen,da es keine andere Methode gibt, die das Gerät (vor allem die Rolle) mehr fordert.

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich bin sicher hier werden sich noch einige zu Wort melden und Vorschläge machen


----------



## Zer0x (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Danke Jürgen für die schnelle Antwort. Ja, ich denke durch eure Ratschläge werde ich im Laufe der Zeit merken in welcher Preisklasse ich letztendlich investieren sollte. Ist für jemanden, der erst damit anfängt sich mit Angeln zu beschäftigen etwas schiwerig, deshalb habe ich jetzt einfach mal einen Preis in den Raum geworfen. 

Eine zusätzliche Frage hätte ich noch, da ich die Seite weiter durchstöbert habe. Sind Ruten, wie diese http://stollenwerk24.de/de/shop/2b8...88b-4d1f-9625-1d72af5dd70e/productdetail.aspx nur für richtige starke Gewässer, also Gewässer mit starker Strömung geeignet, oder eignen sie sich auch für Flüsse wie den Rhein in hessischen Anglergebieten? Weil diese Rute wird eigentlich sonst überall im Internet nur über 100 Euro angeboten. Ich weiss, ich schau grad nur auf den Preis, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann versucht man sich doch irgendwie an diesem zu orientieren (auch wenn ich denke, dass diser oftmals ein trugschluss ist, wie bei anderen Geärten eben auch). Und der Preis ist wie gesagt vergleichsweise sehr günstig!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Die Rute ist von der Beschreibung her eine Boots/Pilkrute und wie auch daneben steht, eher für Norwegische Fjorde gedacht.
Nartürlich kannst du die Rute missbrauchen und z.B. zum Wallerangeln einsetzen, dann aber als Vertkalrute im Boot,weil für andere Methoden wiederum zu kurz mit 2,40m.
So was zu kaufen, nur weils gerade günstig ist, macht wenig Sinn!
Oder willst du nach Norwegen?
Du solltest dich vielleicht erst mal darauf konzentrieren, dir ein gutes Spinngerät zu leisten und bei Gerät für andere Methoden (Feeder,Grund) kannst du eher sparen!

Jürgen


----------



## drilling22 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Zer0x schrieb:


> da ich jetzt seit einem Jahr einen Kumpel immer zum Angeln begleitet habe


Warum fragst du nicht einfach deinen Kumpel was er dir empfiehlt? Er kennt ja die Bedingungen bei euch am Wasser besser als einer hier im Forum oder?


----------



## Zer0x (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



drilling22 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht einfach deinen Kumpel was er dir empfiehlt? Er kennt ja die Bedingungen bei euch am Wasser besser als einer hier im Forum oder?



Naja, er hat es damals (er angelt jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren) so gemacht, wie ich es eingangs beschrieben habe und auch erst vorhatte. Er hat sich eine sehr große Angelausrüstung über ebay bestellt, dann die besten Ruten behalten und den Rest wieder verkauft. Auch wenn er damit wohl recht gut gefahren ist, ist mir das Risiko so zu hoch. Er angelt sehr gerne, aber was die Ausrüstung angeht, hat er sich diesbezüglich nicht weitergebildet/informiert. Sicher kann er mir grundlegendes empfehlen, aber jetzt nicht speziell, welche Rute/Rolle/Kombi empfehlenswert ist. Und da sich hier einige deutlich ausführlicher und intensiver mit dem Thema angeln zu beschäftigen scheinen, dachte ich mir, dass ich am besten hier mal nachfrage. Ich hötte nicht gedacht, dass es eine soooo unglaublich riesige Auswahl gibt und bin damit einfach total überfordert. Egal auf welche Seite ich gehe, immer lese ich von neuen Ruten, die ich bis dato noch nicht gelesen hatte...


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Warum fragst du nicht einfach deinen Kumpel was er dir empfiehlt?





> Ich würde Dir empfehlen mal zum Fachhändler zu gehen und dich da beraten zu lassen


Der eine sagt,er soll seinen Kumpel fragen,der nächste verweist auf den 
Fachhändler!
Wozu ist denn dieses Forum da,wenn nicht (auch) um Gerätefragen abzuklären und dann  informiert zum Fachhändler zu gehen und dort nicht Ladenhüter, oder überteuerten Kram zu erwerben?
Viele Fachhändler freuen sich über uninformierte Kundschaft, um einfach
Kasse zu machen!
Es ist doch möglich hier Gerätefragen, fundiert von Praktikern beantwortet zu bekommen.Vor allem, wenn man wie der TS, auch noch Fragen formulieren kann und sich nicht mit ,"minimal Wortaufwand, in ein Satz Postings äußert"!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich muss nun mal was schaffen,werde mich aber hier noch melden!


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2013)

Seh ich genau so.
Der Fachhandel (nicht jeder) empfiehlt dann ne Barsch Hecht Zander Wels Forellen Rapfenrute WG 5-80 g für zig Euro, die seit 3 Jahren im Regal steht.
Gestern hier im Board noch diskutiert.


----------



## Zer0x (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Danke @Jürgen und hanzz.

Ich kann ja die Leute verstehen, die erstmal Ratschläge geben wie beispielsweise "Kumpel frage", da er durchaus Recht damit hat, dass er das Gewässer, in dem ich angeln werde, kenne und er konnte ja nicht wissen, wie dessen Kenntnisstand bezüglich der Ausrüstung ist. 

Aber es ist nunmal schwer bei allem, was man so liest den Überblick zu behalten, immer mit der Angst über den Tisch gezogen zu werden (wie von Jürgen und hannz erwähnt). Auch brauche ich jetzt nicht auf einen Schlag ne Ausrüstung mit 6 Ruten. Wir könnten ja mal mit der Stipprute und Rolle dafür anfangen. Danach vielleicht mit einer, die ich zum Grundangeln im Rhein nutzen kann (durchaus Strömung vorhanden). und dann tasten wir uns weiter voran, das würde mir wirklich sehr helfen! 

Danke an euch alle im voraus!


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Moin...
Eine einfache Allroundrute,die (fast) überall passt:
http://www.gerlinger.de/Allroundrut...round_60_2581330_Laenge_3_30m_WG_30_60g/39048
mit einer anständigen Rolle dazu:
http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1222/DAM_Rolle_Quick_HPN_FD_640_1145640/82466
oder
http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1222/ABU_Rolle_Cardinal_504_ALB_i_1139299/38126
Was Stippen angeht - ich hab nur unberingte, für die keine Rolle notwendig ist (Schnur wird nur an der Spitze befestigt). Zum Köfistippen (und "Anfang") ist das nicht einmal verkehrt. Nur sollte man nicht, wie ich damals, den Fehler begehen und eine 10 Mark-Wumme kaufen. Für 30 Mark mehr gabs ein Modell, das nur ein Viertel vom anderen wog...
http://www.gerlinger.de/stippruten/958/dam_telerute_devilstick_tele_stipp_6_0m__2167600_/82477/
Sowas hier in 6 m könnte man sich vorstellen (ist zufälligerweise auch ne DAM...)


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit ne Feeder-Rute ?
In meinen Augen auch n Viel-Könner.
Barbe, Zander, Brasse, also eigentlich jeder Friedfisch, Aal...
Verschiedene Methoden an Fluss und See, sowie Kanal sind möglich.


----------



## Zer0x (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Vielleicht macht es ja einfacher, wenn ich ein paar Links reinstelle von Anbieterseiten, die momentan Aktionen haben. Eventuell stöbert ihr mal da drinnen und seht ein Angebot, welches sich für mich (nach eurer Meinung sehr gut eignet).

Ich habe hier mal paar Seite, welche auch vom Service gut sein sollen, zusammengefasst. Eventuell werdet ihr so ja selber auf das ein oder adere Schnäppchen aufmerksam!

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/index.php/cat/c27_Sonderangebote-Sonderangebote.html

http://www.pro-fishing.de/kategorie...stposten-Einzelstuecke-Restposten.html&page=3

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Aktuelle-Sonderangebote_c159_x80_yliste_s3d_pg1_x1.htm

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Sonderangebote-Restposten-291c.html

http://www.angelsport.de/pages/cate...F94378D5BAB6AA085B?categoryid=angeln/angebote

http://www.gerlinger.de/Schnaeppchen/774


----------



## Zer0x (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

oh, da kamen ja grad zwei Nachrichten, direkt vor meinem Post. 

@franky und hanzz: Danke schonmal für die ersten Vorschläge. Vielleicht können sich ja jetzt andere User einschalten, um darüber zu diskutieren bzw eigene Erfahrungen einfließen lassen?


----------



## Strahleman (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Wenn Hecht langfristig gesehen dein Zielfisch werden soll, könntest du dir auch mal die DAM Mad D-Fender II G3 anschaun. Bin derzeit selbst auf der Suche nach einer Rute für Raubfisch im Fluss, und da ist die bei mir in die engere Auswahl gekommen. Damit kann man beim Grundfischen auch mal ein schwereres Blei ranhängen ohne direkt das WG zu überschreiten.
Dazu eine günstige, aber gute Rolle (habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Okuma Epix V2 machen können) und für den Anfang sollte zumindest Hecht und/oder Zander abgedeckt sein. Für Aal und Barsch würde ich mir dann eine Rute mit weniger WG (bis vllt. 50g) holen, denn mit nem Brett nen kleinen Barsch rausziehen macht - in meinen Augen - weniger Spaß. Dann lieber eine Angel mit parabolischer Aktion. Ich selbst habe da eine Shimano Nexave BX 2,70m und habe mit der schon erfolgreich ein paar - für den Anfang - schöne Fische landen können (z. B. 70er Waller, 70er Aal und diverse Satzkarpfen).


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mal mit einer Heavy Feeder und einer mittleren Spinnrute anfangen. 

Mit der Feeder kannst du auf Grund und mit Pose auf eigentlich alle nur erdenklichen Fische angeln. Ok, vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf Waller.
Und durch die unterschiedlichen Spitzen siehst du beim Feedern mit Futterkorb auch wenn ein kleines Rotauge beisst. 
Kannst aber auch die härteste Spitze draufmachen und ein 100 g Blei ranhängen um im Fluss auf Zander zu angeln.

Und als Spinnrute irgendwas zw. 10 und 30-50 g in 2,70m.
Damit kannst du auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht mit "normalgroßen" Ködern angeln. Beispielsweise Abu Garcia Vandetta, die liegt auf jeden Fall in deinem Budget...

Und dann kannst du immer noch nach und nach dazukaufen was du sonst noch so brauchst, zb. richtige Hecht oder Barschpeitsche, etc...

Als Rolle kauf dir ne Ryoby applause oder Spro Red Arc, Shimano Excage, penn sargus oder sowas in die richtung, kosten nicht die Welt und sind absolut gute Rollen. bei der rolle würde ich grundsätzlich immer weniger sparen wie an der rute, da hast wesentlich mehr und länger spaß dran!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mal mit einer Heavy Feeder und einer mittleren Spinnrute anfangen.



Genau so macht das Sinn!
Am Rhein ist das die Allroundlösung,es gibt keine vielseitiger einsetzbare Rute, als eine Feeder. Und jede mittlere Spinne, kann man auch mit Köfi beködern, oder auch als Grundrute missbrauchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Zer0x (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Super, das hört sich auf jedenfall sehr sinnvoll und einleuchtend an. Dann fange ich wohl mal mit ner heavy feeder an. Auf der Seite gibt es viele namenhafte (und hoffentlich auch qualitativ hochwertige Ruten). Welche von denen würdet ihr mir diesbezüglich an Herz legen? 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/S...erruten-Restposten-291_2252_560_563_574c.html

Vielleicht findet sich hier auch gleich eine geeignete Rolle und Schnur, dann kann ich das grad alles auf einen Schlag bestellen. 

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/Sonderangebote-Restposten-Angelrollen-Restposten-SA-291_306c.html

Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn wir hier auch gerade ne Spinningrute und Rolle finden, denn dann hätte ich auf jeden fall schonmal die zwei Ruten, die mir am wichtigsten wären. Bin dankbar für jede Empfehlung (auch gern auf anderen Seiten!)

@stoney0066: ich habe deine Rollen notiert. Auch wenn ich oben nochmal nach Rollen von der Angebotsseite frage, wollte ich dich nur wissen lassen, dass ich deine Tipps nicht ignoriere  Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch die eine oder andere vergleichbare Rolle zu einem aktuell günstigeren Preis?

@strahlemann: Danke für deinen Tipp. Aber ich denke, ich werde mich dann wirklich erstmal auf eine Heavy Feeder und Spinningrute konzentrieren!


Danke schonmal euch, das hilft mir schon ungemein!

P.s. An alle die den Thread mittlerweile verfolgen sollten oder fleißig mir helfen, hier ne neue Anforderung:

Ich suche jetzt erstmal eine:

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)


mit Rolle (Vorschlag für die Rollen bislang waren: Ryobi applause oder Spro Red Arc, Shimano Excage, penn sargus)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)


Rollen (Tipps/Empfehlungen)


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Die hier wäre richtig:http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/3-90m-0-230g-BR-Cormoran-Steckrute-BR-Feeder-TS-230-51174p.html

Die würde auch gehen:http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/3-90m-0-180g-BR-Cormoran-Steckrute-BR-Feeder-TS-180-51165p.html

Ist aber nicht verfügbar!
Grundsätzlich sollte eine Feederrute fürn Rhein mindestens 150gr-180gr.
WG haben,weil in der Strömung schwere Futterkörbe gefischt werden.
Auch die Länge von 3,90-4,20 ist gut, um erstens die Schnur schön aus dem Wasser zu heben und wegen der Steinpackungen.
Mit einer > über 200gr.WG Rute geht auch mal ein Köfi auf Grund an einem 100gr.Blei und eventuell U-Pose und das sogar in der Strömung!

Wenn du dann noch eine 4000er Stationärrolle der (von Stoney) erwähnten Modelle draufschraubst, ist es perfekt.
Da kannst du auf eine Spule z.b.eine 0,15er Gefochtene (z.b.Powerpro)
draufspulen und auf die andere eine Mono z.b.eine 0,30er.
Dann kannst du diese Rolle auch auf der Spinnrute benutzen!

Als Spinnrute kannst du die Eingangs erwähnte Shimano Vengeance
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/3-90m-0-180g-BR-Cormoran-Steckrute-BR-Feeder-TS-180-51165p.html
nehmen, oder die vorgeschlagene Abu Vendeta,mit der kannst du auch bedingt mit Gummis fischen (geht gerade so!).
Aber die 2,70er Rute hat nur bis 40gr.WG und erst die 3m hat 50gr.WG ?
Ich würde schauen, dass ich eine Hechtspinne von etwa 20-60gr.WG fische und die sollte am Rhein auch mindestens 2,70 lang sein(Steinpackung)!

Jürgen

Die Vengeance ist aber definitiv keine Gufi Rute! und für Gummis in Hecht/Zandergröße
geht es erst etwa bei 100€ für ne Rute los!


----------



## Strahleman (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Zer0x schrieb:


> @strahlemann: Danke für deinen Tipp. Aber ich denke, ich werde mich dann wirklich erstmal auf eine Heavy Feeder und Spinningrute konzentrieren!



Meine erwähnte Shimano ist ja auch eine Spinnrute mit entsprechendem WG von max. 50g. Passt also theoretisch auch zu der Suche. Leider gibt es die nur leider nicht in dem von dir genannten Shop.

Bei Feeder-Ruten kannst du auch einmal schauen, ob diverse Zeitschriften Vorteils-Abos anbieten. Da gibt es meistens 1 Jahr die Zeitschrift (muss von dir nur fristgerecht gekündigt werden) mitsamt einem Goodie - zum Beispiel einer Feeder-Rute. Dann hast du für den Anfang etwas zu lesen und gleichzeitig ne kostenlose Rute dazu.


----------



## Haenger (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Zer0x schrieb:


> P.s. An alle die den Thread mittlerweile verfolgen sollten oder fleißig mir helfen, hier ne neue Anforderung:
> 
> Ich suche jetzt erstmal eine:
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander... 

Ich denk die von Stoney0066 geposteten Rollen bezogen sich auf die Spinnrute und nicht auf die Feeder.
Perlen für die Säue sagt man da glaub ich...|supergri
Will heißen... für die Spinne sind die alle gut denk ich, aber für 'ne Feeder tut's meiner Meinung nach auch 'ne günstigere Variante und evtl. was mit größerer Spule, je nach dem ob heavy oder medium Feeder.
Du willst an den Rhein / Haupstrom?
Dann ist 'ne Feeder bis 180gr. Wg schon ganz sinvoll.

Die Sargus als Spinnrolle ist top, fisch ich selbst...
Noch 'n tipp... gerade als Anfänger... es gibt da so 'ne ganz brauchbare Zeitschrift die bei 'nem Jahresabo 'ne top Spinnrute für echt wenig Geld obendrauf legt.

*Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402* >> Fisch und Fang

Da die Sargus dazu >> top!!
Meiner Meinung nach 'ne gute Allround Spinnkombo.

Oder andersrum... du bezahlst 'ne Rute für Normalpreis und bekommst 'n Abo obendrauf!
Und lernen kann man dann auch noch was...
gerade als Einsteiger nicht uninteressant!

Grüßerl |wavey:

edit: da war Strahlemann wohl schneller ;-)


----------



## Zer0x (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

ahhhh....danke euch beiden. ja, dann werde ich morgen mal nachgucken, wo ich die sachen am günstigen bekomme...vielen dank euch allen!!! 

p.s. das mit dem abo ist wirklich mehr als nur eine üerlegung wert!


----------



## Strahleman (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Ich finde es v. a. für den Anfang mit so einem Abo ganz praktisch, da zumindest anfänglich doch ein paar tollte Tipps in den Zeitschriften stehen.

Als Spinnrolle werfe ich auch einmal die Quantum Specialist Axil 30 in die Runde. Ist ein neues Modell von 2013. Hatte sie vorgestern beim Dealer meines Vertrauens in der Hand und finde sie recht interessant. Sie hat einen Metallbody (weiß leider nicht mehr ob Alu oder etwas anderes), eine Alu-Spule, eine Ersatzspule, 3+1 Lager. Kostet mit 32 Euro so viel wie eine Spro Passion oder ähnliche Modelle, hat aber subjektiv doch eine erscheinungsbildlich höhere Wertigkeit. Ich wollte sie mir die Tage kaufen, kann bei Bedarf gerne ein paar Impressionen posten


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Ich finde es v. a. für den Anfang mit so einem Abo ganz praktisch, da zumindest anfänglich doch ein paar tollte Tipps in den Zeitschriften stehen.
> 
> Als Spinnrolle werfe ich auch einmal die Quantum Specialist Axil 30 in die Runde. Ist ein neues Modell von 2013. Hatte sie vorgestern beim Dealer meines Vertrauens in der Hand und finde sie recht interessant. Sie hat einen Metallbody (weiß leider nicht mehr ob Alu oder etwas anderes), eine Alu-Spule, eine Ersatzspule, 3+1 Lager. Kostet mit 32 Euro so viel wie eine Spro Passion oder ähnliche Modelle, hat aber subjektiv doch eine erscheinungsbildlich höhere Wertigkeit. Ich wollte sie mir die Tage kaufen, kann bei Bedarf gerne ein paar Impressionen posten



Sehr gerne!


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Ok, ich poste lieber nochmal alles, damit ich auch ja nichts falsch mache!

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle DAM Rolle Quick HPN FD 640 (war glaub bislang der einzige Vorschlag, wenn ich nichts verwechsel?
Schnur: 0,15er Gefochtene (z.b.Powerpro)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402
3,00m  15 -  50g Abu Steckrute Vendetta Spin

Rolle(nach etwas lesen und Testurteilen, habe ich mich hier für die Spro Red Arc entschieden)
Schnur: ???


Also das einzige, wofür ich mich bislang sicher entschieden habe, ist die Spro Red Arc, da ich mehrere sehr positive Berichte über sie gelesen habe. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja eure Tendenz zu den anderen Dingen schreiben und die fehlenden Angaben ergänzen (mit ???) gekennzeichnet


Bin euch super dankbar, tolles Board, nette User!


----------



## Strahleman (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Die DAM Mad D-Fender II G3 ist keine Heavy Feeder sondern eine "stink normale" Karpfenrute, ist also erst einmal nichts, wenn du eine Feeder möchtest, da die D-Fender wesentlich härter ist und keine sensible Spitze hat, die die Feeder-Angelei ausmacht.

Bei der Schnur musst du überlegen, ob du wirklich Geflecht aufziehen willst, da musst du schon mit ca. 20 Euro rechnen nur für die Schnur. Und gerade am Anfang ist es wohl mit einer Mono einfacher einzusteigen, da bei ner geflochtenen der Anschlag schon präziser erfolgen muss, da die Fische sonst nicht haken oder ausschlitzen. Ich würde dir deswegen erst einmal eine Monobespannung je nach gewünschtem Zielfisch zwischen .25 und .35 empfehlen.

€: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Quantum Specialist Axil 30 ist keine Spinnrute, sondern eine Spinnrolle


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Haenger schrieb:


> Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander...
> 
> Ich denk die von Stoney0066 geposteten Rollen bezogen sich auf die Spinnrute und nicht auf die Feeder.



Ob auf der Feeder oder auf der Spinnrute, ist doch gehopst wie gesprungen... 

Ok, manche bevorzugen Freilaufrollen auf der Feeder... aber das ist ja Geschmackssache...

Wie schon von Jürgen geschrieben, ne 4000er Größe ist ne gute Allroundgröße mit der du gut Spinnen aber auch Feedern kannst. 
(Viele Feederangler am Fluss nehmen größere Rollen wegen Druck, Ködergewicht, etc... aber für den Anfang und als gute Allroundrolle ist ne 4000er perfekt)


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Hätt hier noch ein paar ganz gute Angebote für ne Rolle und paar Ruten.

Ne Black Arc für 64 Euro, da kannst absolut nix falsch machen, kommt auch an meine nächste Spinnrute:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Black-Arc-8400--248.html

Und noch ein paar Ruten, frag mich aber bitte nicht welche dafür fürs Gufifischen geeignet sind:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...pinnrute-270-MH-270m-15-40g_c159_p8048_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...902-270m-15-40g-Hammerpreis_c159_p9904_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...270H3-Spinnrute-270m-20-50g_c159_p8070_x2.htm


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Strahleman schrieb:


> €: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Quantum Specialist Axil 30 ist keine Spinnrute, sondern eine Spinnrolle



ups  da kam ich beim editieren etwas durcheinander...habe deine anmerkungen korrigiert, dake dafür 

@stoney: Hattest du einen konkreten Vorschlag zur 4000er Rolle gemacht? wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiss ich gar nicht was das bedeutet


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Wie schon von Jürgen geschrieben, ne 4000er Größe ist ne gute Allroundgröße mit der du gut Spinnen aber auch Feedern kannst.
> (Viele Feederangler am Fluss nehmen größere Rollen wegen Druck,  Ködergewicht, etc... aber für den Anfang und als gute Allroundrolle ist  ne 4000er perfekt)



Daher würde ich sicher auch keine Quantum für 32€ kaufen, weil sie neu am Markt ist und schick aussieht!
Hol dir ne black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima,oder auch ne Penn sagrus,vielleicht sogar ne slammer!
Allesamt erprobt gute Rollen im Bereich bis ca.60€.
Wenn du aber auf billige Blender stehst und lieber zweimal kaufen willst,den Fehler machen fast alle Anfänger, dann musst du dir so was eben holen!
Es kommt auch immer darauf an, wie und wie oft du vor hast zu fischen,wenn du nur dreimal im Jahr los willst und mit deinem Hintern irgendwo sitzt,also nicht Kukö fischst, dann kannst du sicher auch mit soner Spielzeug Quantum glücklich werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

ich hoffe ich bring die rollen nicht wieder durcheinander (also spinn und feeder)...wie gesagt, für spinn habe ich mich eigentlich schon für die red arc entschieden!

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle DAM Rolle Quick HPN FD 640, Black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima, Penn sagrus,slammer
Schnur: 0,15er Gefochtene (z.b.Powerpro)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402
3,00m  15 -  50g Abu Steckrute Vendetta Spin
Shimano Nexave BX 270H3 Spinnrute 2,70m / 20-50g
Abu Garcia VENDETTA 902 2,70m / 15-40g
Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 MH 2,70m / 15-40g

Rolle(nach etwas lesen und Testurteilen, habe ich mich hier für die Spro Red Arc entschieden)
Schnur: ???


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Tach Zer0x

als Feederrolle werf ich mal ne Gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem XT 5000 ins Rennen,robust ohne viel schickimicki hat alles was zum Feedern gebraucht wird!Noch ne vernünftige 0,25 mono drauf und ab dafür!

Zum Spinnfischen würd ich auch im Pennregal nachschaun,Sargus da völlig ausreichend noch ne gute 7-9KG tragende Geflochtene druf und jut ist.

Einzig bei der Spinnrute würd ich doch etwas höher ins Regal schaun,so bis 100-120,-talerchen,macht einfach mehr laune!

#6wird schon

|wavey:lausi


----------



## Strahleman (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daher würde ich sicher auch keine Quantum für 32€ kaufen, weil sie neu am Markt ist und schick aussieht!



Da hast du dann meinen Post leider fehlinterpretiert. Ich habe gesagt, dass ich die Rolle in der Hand hatte und sie mir doch recht wertig vorkam. Ich habe ja auch angeboten ein wenig über sie zu berichten, wenn ich meine habe und nicht gesagt "kauf die, die ist neu und schick"  Ich bin halt jemand, der nicht nach dem Motto lebt "was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" und offen für neue Sachen, von daher halt mal diesen Underdog hier erwähnt, da ich finde, dass die Rolle wirklich eine gewisse Qualität hat, auch wenn es keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> als Feederrolle werf ich mal ne Gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem XT 5000 ins Rennen,robust ohne viel schickimicki hat alles was zum Feedern gebraucht wird!Noch ne vernünftige 0,25 mono drauf und ab dafür!



Auch ne Gute und warum nicht neu (Garantie!)?
Es gibt ne einigermaßene Qualität halt nicht für "billig"
Auf eine heavy Feeder und gerade am Rhein wäre die perfekt!

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p4372_Daiwa-Emblem-X-5000-T.html

Jürgen


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch ne Gute und warum nicht neu (Garantie!)?
> Es gibt ne einigermaßene Qualität halt nicht für "billig"
> Auf eine heavy Feeder und gerade am Rhein wäre die perfekt!
> 
> ...




ooops die gibt es noch neu|bigeyes|peinlichfür meinereiner!
Jo und ich fisch die halt am Rhein anner H.F.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

@Strahleman



> von daher halt mal diesen Underdog hier erwähnt, da ich finde, dass die Rolle wirklich eine gewisse Qualität hat, auch wenn es keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt


Ich bin ja schon froh,dass du nicht auf Beleidigt machst!
Aber ein Preis von 32€ macht mich an sich schon stuzig und nach meinen 
Erfahrungen kann das nichts sein.
Zugegeben, sehr pauschal geurteilt!
Aber glaub mir,ich hab das durch, mit dem billigen Schrottrollen,die gerade eine Saison überleben.
Wohlgemerkt ich rede übers Spinnfischen,wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, mag son Teil zärtliches, stationäres Angeln mitmachen,aber
sicher nicht häufiges Einsetzen an der Spinne!
Ich würde jedenfalls gerade einem Anfänger, eher bewährtes,erprobtes
Gerät empfehlen.(Auch wenn das manchmal recht mühselig ist!)

Jürgen


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Ok, Rollenvorschläge habe ich jetzt genug. Vielleicht nochmal eins zwei Tipps zu den heavy feederruten, da ich eingangs den fehler gemacht habe und auf einen bestimmten Angelshop verwiesen habe, aber ich merke schon, dass ich ohnehin bei mehreren Läden einkaufen muss, insofern seid ihr da etwas freier in der Auswahl.

Zur Schnur: Was ist denn nun sinnvoller bei der heavy feeder zum angeln am Rhein? Mono oder geflochten? hab da jetzt zwei unterschiedlich Vorschläge im Laufe der Zeit erhalten.

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle DAM Rolle Quick HPN FD 640, Black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima, Penn sagrus,slammer, Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
Schnur: 0,15er Gefochtene (z.b.Powerpro), 0,25 Mono
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402
3,00m  15 -  50g Abu Steckrute Vendetta Spin
Shimano Nexave BX 270H3 Spinnrute 2,70m / 20-50g
Abu Garcia VENDETTA 902 2,70m / 15-40g
Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 MH 2,70m / 15-40g

Rolle(nach etwas lesen und Testurteilen, habe ich mich hier für die Spro Red Arc entschieden)
Schnur: 7-9KG tragende Geflochtene (Herstellerempfehlungen ???)


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Zur Schnur:  Was ist denn nun sinnvoller bei der heavy feeder zum angeln am Rhein?  Mono oder geflochten? hab da jetzt zwei unterschiedlich Vorschläge im  Laufe der Zeit erhalten.


Ich hatte dir die Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen empfohlen,viele benutzen die aber auch beim feedern,weil ja ohnehin mit einem Monovorfach gefischt wird.
Zum feedern hatte ich dir aber eigentlich eine 0,30er Mono empfohlen (Ersatzspule),diese ist am vielseitigsten.Der Bereich geht eigentlich von 0,25er bis 0,35er.
Die Tragkraftgrenze liegt aber in jedem Fall beim Vorfach.
Eine Mono nehmen wohl die meisten beim Feedern(am Rhein),weil sie abriebfester ist als eine Geflochtene,die mögen nämlich überhaupt keinen Steinkontakt!

Jürgen


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Power Pro als geflochtene, egal ob beim Feedern oder beim Spinnen. So als gesundes Mittelmaß so in 9 kg, ist dann glaub 0,12 oder so... Ich würde wie Jürgen aber auch eine Mono zum Feedern nehmen... Billiger und Abriebfester...

Und nimm lieber die Black Arc wie die Red Arc, ist dann meines Wissens das wertigere Modell... Wenn ich falsch liege, verbessert mich bitte!


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Power Pro als geflochtene, egal ob beim Feedern(dann aber mit Schlagschnur)
> oder beim Spinnen. So als gesundes Mittelmaß so in 9 kg, ist dann glaub 0,12 oder so...
> Ich würde wie Jürgen aber auch eine Mono(ich fisch da ne Stroft,nich günstig,aber topi) zum Feedern nehmen... Billiger und Abriebfester...
> jap genau so sollte man tuten:q
> ...



so das wird nen bisserl helfen!:q


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

sodele, so langsam kommen wir ja dem ende nahe...kann mich gar nicht oft genug bei euch bedanken...da braucht man ne weile um den überblick zu gewinnen und ehrlich gesagt habe ich den noch immer nicht 

also schnur ist dann ja auch geklärt. Könnt ihr mir jetzt nochmal helfen bezüglich der Rolle: Spro Black oder Red arc?
und wie gesagt vielleicht noch die ein oder andere heavy feeder rute.Taugt beispielsweise die Browning Syntec Feeder XL was? ich frage deswegen, da sie mir ein Kumpel angeboten hat!?

Also wie gesagt, jetzt vielleicht nur noch die Auswahl einschränken (durch eher weniger empfehlenswerte aufgelistete Rollen/Ruten) oder durch empfehlenswerte erweitern ;-)

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle DAM Rolle Quick HPN FD 640, Black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima, Penn sagrus,slammer, Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
Schnur: 0,30 Mono (Stroft)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402
3,00m  15 -  50g Abu Steckrute Vendetta Spin
Shimano Nexave BX 270H3 Spinnrute 2,70m / 20-50g
Abu Garcia VENDETTA 902 2,70m / 15-40g
Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 MH 2,70m / 15-40g

Rolle(Spro Red Arc oder Black Arc) 
Schnur: 7-9KG tragende Geflochtene (Powerpro)


----------



## Haenger (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Alter Schwede... der Trööt ist ja witzig zu lesen, da wird ja alles durcheinander gewirbelt! :q

Also.. zu allererst bezog sich das Power Pro Geflecht mit Sicherheit auch auf die Spinnkombo.

Auf 'ne heavy Feeder würd ich sowas wie 'ne Trabucco Monofil in 0,3 aufziehen...

@ Stoney0066:



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> ...(Viele Feederangler am Fluss nehmen größere Rollen wegen Druck,  Ködergewicht, etc...)



unter anderem das...
Heavy feeder >> große Flüsse, weite Würfe / hohes Wurfgewicht >> großer Spulenkern / große Übersetzung, sonst kurbelst dir ja 'nen Ast... stabile Bauweise, gescheite Kurbel wo man auch mal hinpacken kann.
'nen Freilauf bräucht ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, hat aber auch seine Vorteile.

Wenn's nicht teuer sein soll... achtung jetzt... tatsächlich 'ne Kogha... das Dingen ist unverwüstlich, preiswert und hat den Freilauf noch obendrauf...

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...srollen-2/kogha-steelmaster-rollen/detail.jsf

Die vom TE gepostete 
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180
...macht ja schon mal 'nen guten Eindruck, kenn die Rute zwar nicht, bin aber von der Qualität der Cormoran Ruten überzeugt.

Aber auch hier... nochmal überlegen wo du hauptsächlich angeln möchtest, wenn es überwiegend Altärme, Häfen etc. sind würd ich denk ich 'ne Gewichtsklasse tiefer gehen.

Spinnrute:

Die Black Pearl hat 'ne Länge von 2,40m, die nächste die du postest 3m... du solltest dir Gedanken machen wo du angeln möchtest.
Mit 'ner 3Meter Rute wirst am See z.B. nicht glücklich ( spätestens wennst mal im Gestrüpp oder unter Bäumen stehst ), oder auf'm Boot - und mit 'ner 2,40m oder noch kürzer ist's dann wieder an Steinpackungen etc. brenzliger.

bei 'ner Allroundspinne würde ich dann eher zu 2,40-2,70m tendieren.
Das Wurfgewicht lass ich jetzt mal außen vor...
Generell wirst du wahrscheinlich irgendwann zu 2 Kombos kommen.
Ne leichtere für Barsch, Döbel etc. und 'ne schwere mit mehr Rückrat für Zander Hecht und co.

Ich hoffe du blickst hier selbst noch durch...
Ich tu's grad nicht mehr so... :q

Grüßerl


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

@haenger: ne, ehrlich gesagt werde ich nach jeder neuen Auflistung wieder korrigiert, ich blick also grad gar nicht durch.  Aber deswegen sende ich die Übersicht ja immer wieder mit. 
Aber das mit den Schnüren versteh ich nicht. Hab doch ne 0,30 Mono auf Heavy und die Power Pro auf Spinn, oder verraff ich grad was? 

Den Rest habe ich dann geändert/gelöscht/ergänzt. Weiterhin die Frage: Black Arc oder Red Arc besser?

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230
3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle DAM Rolle Quick HPN FD 640, Black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima, Penn sagrus,slammer, Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T, Kogha STEELMASTER
Schnur: 0,30 Mono (Stroft, Trabucco)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402
Shimano Nexave BX 270H3 Spinnrute 2,70m / 20-50g
Abu Garcia VENDETTA 902 2,70m / 15-40g
Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 MH 2,70m / 15-40g

Rolle(Spro Red Arc oder Black Arc) 
Schnur: 7-9KG tragende Geflochtene (Powerpro)


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Weiterhin die Frage: Black Arc oder Red Arc besser?





> Sensitivfischer
> 04.11.2012, 21:44
> 
> Was  ist eigendlich aus der parallel zur Red Arc verkauften Blue Arc   geworden?. Diese hatte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ein Kugellager   weniger als diese und keinen Wormschaft. Entspricht das nicht der   jetzigen Black Arc ? Alles sehr verwirrend....
> ...


Black Arc,Blue Arc,besseres Getriebe,weil das Excentergetriebe robuster
als ein Wormshaft!
Die Red Arc hat hier aber auch viele Anhänger,ich vermute auch, weil sie
schicker ist!
Mir gefällt schon der Kurbelknauf nicht und die Farbe erst recht nicht,aber glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden!

Jürgen


----------



## lausi97 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Zer0x schrieb:


> @haenger: ne, ehrlich gesagt werde ich nach jeder neuen Auflistung wieder korrigiert, ich blick also grad gar nicht durch.  Aber deswegen sende ich die Übersicht ja immer wieder mit.
> Aber das mit den Schnüren versteh ich nicht. Hab doch ne 0,30 Mono auf Heavy und die Power Pro auf Spinn, oder verraff ich grad was?
> 
> Den Rest habe ich dann geändert/gelöscht/ergänzt. Weiterhin die Frage: Black Arc oder Red Arc besser?Black/Blue Arc zum Spinnfischen,alternativ ne Penn Sargus oder Slammer360!
> ...




hab da mal was ergänzt
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-ZAMMATARO-Heavy-Feeder-420-cm-neu-/110964591321?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item19d6014ad9

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SANGER-SPECITEC-PRO-T-GLOBAL-HEAVY-FEEDER-390cm-200g-NEUHEIT-119-90-/160948990029?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item25794eb04d

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-ZAMMATARO-Feeder-neu-/110955916524?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item19d57cecec


----------



## Haenger (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



Zer0x schrieb:


> @haenger: ne, ehrlich gesagt werde ich nach jeder neuen Auflistung wieder korrigiert, ich blick also grad gar nicht durch.



ok... eines vergiss mal gleich wieder... dass sich die Meute hier im tackle einig ist! :q

Mein Tipp deshalb:

Wann hast du gesagt hast du deine Prüfung?
Februar?

Dann nutz die Zeit bis dahin, beles dich noch etwas... evtl. über Zeitschriften, Internet, etc. etc. und lade dir nicht zuviel für den Anfang auf.
Es geht ja nicht nur um die Ruten und Rollen, die verschiedenen Montagen, das dazu gehörige Equipment... das kommt ja alles noch hinzu.
Fang vielleicht mit einer Sache an, sammel deine Erfahrungen und denne gehts ab an die nächste Abteilung.
Was würde dich denn für den Anfang mehr reizen?
Der Ansitz  oder das eher aktivere Fischen auf die Räuber?
Und vor allem wo wirst du vorwiegend angeln?
Darauf würd ich meinen Fokus richten... mach nicht gleich alles auf einmal!


Grüßerl


----------



## Zer0x (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

@lausi: danke, das macht es für mich erheblich leichter, wenn ich nicht immer nachlesen muss und alles am ende doch verwechsel 

@haenger: Ne, anfang februar habe ich den Lehrgang, die Prüfung ist dann ein Monat später. Ich habe nur momentan etwas mehr Zeit, da ich erst Anfang März meine Masterarbeit anfange (hab da aber auch noch keine fest Zusage). Das erwähne ich jetzt, da es sich indirekt auf die Angelgewässer auswirkt. Hier in Hessen und Rheinland-Pfalz würde ich am Rhein und an Seen (privat mit wirklich schönen Hechten, Aalen, Barschen etc.) angeln. Beworben habe ich mich in München, wo ich dort am besten angeln kann, wird sich dann herausstellen ;-) Aber es geht ja auch erstmal um die ersten Ruten. Zeitweise kann mir mein Kumpel auch ein paar weitere Ruten von sich ausleihen, sollten die neuen gerade ungeeignet sein.

- heavy Feeder Rute (Tipps/Empfehlungen)  bis 180gr. Wg


3,90m   0 - 230gCormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 230 (1. Wahl in 4,20m)

3,90m   0 - 180g Cormoran Steckrute Feeder TS 180

Rolle: Daiwa Emblem X 5000 (1. Wahl), DAM Quick HPN FD 640 (2. Wahl), Black Arc,blue Arc,Ryobi Exusima, Penn sagrus,slammer, , Kogha STEELMASTER
Schnur: 0,25- 0,30 Mono (Stroft, Trabucco)
- Spinningrute (30-50 g) (Tipps/Empfehlungen)

Sportex Black Pearl BR 2402 2,70m

Shimano Nexave BX 270H3 Spinnrute 2,70m / 20-50g
Abu Garcia VENDETTA 902 2,70m / 15-40g
Shimano Catana BX Spinnrute 270 MH 2,70m / 15-40g

Rolle: Spro Black Arc (1. Wahl), Sargus, 360er Slammer) 
Schnur: 7-9KG tragende Geflochtene (Powerpro)




lausi97 schrieb:


> hab da mal was ergänzt
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-ZAMMATARO-Heavy-Feeder-420-cm-neu-/110964591321?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item19d6014ad9
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SANGER-SPECITEC-PRO-T-GLOBAL-HEAVY-FEEDER-390cm-200g-NEUHEIT-119-90-/160948990029?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item25794eb04d
> ...


----------



## Strahleman (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*

Sorry, falls ich das überlesen haben sollte: Willst du mit der Spinnrute aktiv Köder führen oder sie erst einmal zum Ansitz verwenden und dir später eigenes Spinngeschirr zulegen? Bei ersterem wäre als Rolle auch eine Freilaufrolle interessant, dann muss nicht mit offenem Bügel o. ä. rumhantiert werden und lohnt sich wohl eher, wenn die Angel fast ausschließlich erst einmal für den Ansitz genutzt wird.

@Taxidermist: Ich hoffe, dass das mit dem beleidigt sein keine Ironie war. Falls es so rüberkam, tut's mir Leid, war nicht so und sollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelanfänger braucht eure Beratung bezüglich Ausrüstung!*



> Ich hoffe, dass das mit dem beleidigt sein keine Ironie war.


Natürlich war das ironisch gemeint!

Jürgen


----------

